# PM25 mill



## KenL (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a PM 25 mill on order from Matt. My question is it comes with a stand but should I anchor it to the concrete floor or not. I heard of people adding weight to the stand . just wondering what you all have found to work best?


----------



## Ray C (Aug 28, 2013)

Good going on the mill... Congrats.

It seems the general wisdom is that they'll do fine without being bolted down but folks who live in earthquake prone areas tend to bolt things down.  You might laugh but here in Maryland, we had a significant earthquake that did damage to some of historic buildings in DC and my mill (about 1400lbs) moved an inch from it's position.  Anyhow, with a lighter mill, I think putting some weight in the base would be good -it certainly won't hurt.

BTW:  I do a lot of the upfront questions for Matt and Nicole at Precision Matthews and many folks here send me their questions...

Take Care

Ray



KenL said:


> I have a PM 25 mill on order from Matt. My question is it comes with a stand but should I anchor it to the concrete floor or not. I heard of people adding weight to the stand . just wondering what you all have found to work best?


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice...that's the mill I want to upgrade to someday. 

As the stand has a larger footprint that the mill itself it should be fine. Adding ballast to the bottom of the stand would be something I would (will?) probably do though.


----------



## KenL (Sep 1, 2013)

Battguy I was thinking the same thing. I usually raise all of my work benches and tools when I can . For some reason. I am unable to open your pictures? I was wanting to look at how you did yours. It sounds nice.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 27, 2014)

I just picked up a D2260A	SHOP FOX MINI MOBILE BASE fron Grizzly, I hope it works.  If not I will probably weld up some angle iron and install some heavy duty castors along with a lift mechanism so that I can lift, roll around and then drop the machine back on it's stand.  I will shoot some pictures when I get my machine set up and post them.


----------

